# Battery Life sucks on stock 902?



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Upgraded to 902 from 893 and just started a new job where signal strength leaves something to be desired. Can't log on to company wifi on my phone. I barely get 12 hours on extended battery with stock 902.

Used to run Kinetx which I think had some battery saving features... should I go to Eclipse 2.1 or ICS ?

Basically I'm trying to get a sense of how to extend the life of my battery. I'm bone stock bloated on 902 right now.


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

I decided to try eclipse 2.1 and I'm a happy camper.. Battery life is much improved. Eclipse and me have never gotten along and battery life has always been a drag. I stayed on Liberty for as long as possible. Since 902, I ran for a lil while stock, but froze all the bloat.. Battery life increased a ton after freezing everything but I just wasn't happy stock so eclipse 2.1 I am... No complaints.


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

Show ya where I'm sitting at today with battery life....

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Holy crap!! Is that on 4g? Standard or extended battery?

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

standard battery... at work I use wifi.. I use 3g at home and 3g anywhere else unless I'm downloading a file then I'll swap to 4g.


----------



## xViper (Oct 29, 2011)

My battery life on .902 has been excellent so far...


----------

